# Panty Raid (pictures caught on film)



## Missy

So let me say first off...yes I know they are very basic jockey hipsters clean (or were) from the laundry-- that Cash some how stole from a basket on the table...the laundry is getting all wrinkled and still needs to be put away so I could take advantage of this photo op and posting op. There will be 3 posts...

the thief

View attachment 16846


trying to hide

View attachment 16847


my hero  Jasper: I'll get them alpha-ette

View attachment 16848


Jasper: I'm on the job

View attachment 16849


View attachment 16850


----------



## Missy

Jasper still on the job

Jasper: I'll try this side
View attachment 16851

no this side
View attachment 16852

this side again
View attachment 16853

don't make me tackle you Cash
View attachment 16854

I'll show you who's Alpha here
View attachment 16855


----------



## Missy

Cash: oh no they got away...
View attachment 16856

Jasper: give those to me
View attachment 16857

Jasper: this is a canine arrest! 
View attachment 16858

Jasper: I'm done with this game! go get your own panties!
View attachment 16859

Cash: What? What? 
View attachment 16860


----------



## Sheri

How cute! Your own criminal and detective squad right in your own home! You don't need cable!

Sheri :spy:


----------



## Scooter's Family

So cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich

ound:ound:

Poor Jasper, being a hero is such hard work!!!

I love: "Oh no, they got away!"


----------



## Leeann

ound: Missy. Isnt it amazing how the figure out a way of getting them... Monte will walk aroung the basket and find the right hole to stick his little paw into and pull out a pair then trott off with his prize.


----------



## JeanMarie

Oh how hysterical! What is it about our "daintys" that they find so alluring?? ound:


----------



## marjrc

LOL Missy, you're a nut! ound: Love the story and the pics. Never get enough of looking at your handsome boys.


----------



## Maxmom

Those dirty boys! :laugh:


----------



## DAJsMom

Okay, I have a photo of Indie wearing my bra that she pulled out of the laundry. I kid you not, I stepped out of the shower and she had it on. I have no idea how she did it, unless Dusty helped! I got a huge laugh out of it, but I am not quite bold enough to post it on the internet.


----------



## Lina

Missy, that is too cute! Love the pics.

Joelle, LOL, now you HAVE to post a pic of that. I want to see!


----------



## Tritia

Great pics! And for some reason, I feel much closer to you..now that I've seen your undies


----------



## ama0722

Missy- make sure you don't tell coworkers or family members about the forum so they find you posting your panties on a public list- HAHHAHAHA!


----------



## DanielBMe

They way they are after those panties, they must be guys :biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom

ha-ha!!! So funny... those stinkers (the dogs, not the panties ound

Just this morning, Roxie stole my panties from the dirty pile and ran down the hall.... much to the amusement of my 10 year old!


----------



## Missy

DAJsMom said:


> Okay, I have a photo of Indie wearing my bra that she pulled out of the laundry. I kid you not, I stepped out of the shower and she had it on. I have no idea how she did it, unless Dusty helped! I got a huge laugh out of it, but I am not quite bold enough to post it on the internet.


Joelle, you must post...please join me...it's not about us...it's about our furkids..


----------



## Poornima

Missy, that's so cute! The boys look adorable.


----------



## Missy

thanks for all your comments...it was too cute not to share... (joelle? we're waiting) 

So the little stinker did it again this morning...what a morning!.. not sure I sure put this here, the mouse killer thread, or the perfume thread... This weekend we emptied all our kitchen drawers and washed everything because we saw little tiny mouse droppings (EWWWWW)... Well this morning while reaching for my new jo malone perfume... it dropped and tipped my almost full coffee cup which spilled all over my dresser and into my slightly ajar drawers full of clothes --3 drawers full. So after washing the dresser twice inside and out--I took everything down stairs to put in the wash and stopped for a second to turn off the computer and that is when my Cash Thief struck...luckily it has been raining for days until yesterday so all I had to say was "wanna go out" and he dropped em. 

good news... I have clean drawers.....LOL


----------



## EstrellaVila

The pictures are so funny! I love the little story they tell. You must have your hands full!


----------



## lcy_pt

Missy said:


> good news... I have clean drawers.....LOL


ound:


----------



## ivyagogo

Gryff steals everyones undies around our house.


----------



## DAJsMom

You asked for it. These still make me laugh! ound: Yes, she did this herself.


----------



## casperkeep

Oh my goodness these little stinkers. I just love it. They make us laugh all the time. Our lives would be pretty boring without them.


----------



## Lina

Joelle, LOL, I can't believe she did that by herself. Maybe she knows she's becoming a young lady now and is trying to tell you something? :laugh:


----------



## Missy

Indie is so adorable!!! thanks for sharing these pictures Joelle, now we have a matching set!!! LOL


----------



## lcy_pt

OMG that is so funny! How the heck did she manage that trick? Well, I guess being a girl, she knows when the time is right to start wearing the appropriate undergarments :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

Joelle, that is just too funny!!! ound:

Missy, what a fiasco! I hate when I spill anything and have to clean up, but coffee! UGH ! :frusty:


----------



## Missy

*it continues...*

last night I am getting ready to go out to dinner and I'm getting dressed and something doesn't feel quite right... yup somehow Cash's conquest (now all torn up) ended up in the wash and back in my drawer.


----------



## Lunastar

OH this is soo funny.


----------



## moxie

DAJs mom,
OH MY GOSH, that needs to be the cover photo of the calendar!!


----------



## marb42

Joelle and Missy, thanks for a great laugh! Those pics were priceless!
Gina


----------



## Sarah

hahahahaha that is awesome! Bugsy (my hav) did that to me last night. However, it was a black thong, and my MOTHER was over here. Apparently he found my thong in the office. My mom asked me what kinda action I had been get'en. I laughed and said I have NO IDEA where that thong came from. LMAO. It was funny. What I think happened is: I grabbed a pile of laundry, walked passed the office, Bugsy saw the thong drop from the pile in my hand and took it into the office. 

Who knows! But it is funny when they get a hold of the undies!


----------



## LuckyOne

This is too funny! Glad my two have a sock fetish!


----------



## irnfit

Missy, those pictures were great!


----------



## SMARTY

thanks, Missy. Your panties and bra made my day.


----------



## Julie

I remember this thread! I had to read it again as it always made me smile!


----------

